# Wipe on poly on top of general finishes gel stain?



## Moosesman (Jul 18, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried this? I know you can use a gel topcoat they recommend but I don't have anywhere close to get it. I wonder if using a paste wax would work. Any thoughts or experience with this?
Thanks


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

I dont what you are asking, wipe on poly over gel stain? Yes, but I dont know when you want to introduce the paste wax?


----------



## Moosesman (Jul 18, 2011)

What I was asking is if using a wipe on poly would be ok over general finishes gel stain. I see where they recommend arm r seal and wondered if that was close to the same as wipe on poly. If the wipe on poly was not a good option I was asking if paste wax over the gel stain would be another option. I think I will do a test piece with the poly and see how it goes.


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

Test piece is always te safest way to go.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I can tell you unequivocally, yes. That is how my wife finished the knotty alder interior doors I built. She used a pre-stain conditioner, gel stain, and then wipe-on poly. She loved it, and the results are beautiful.

It wasn't until she worked on the clear alder entry door with the flame retardant and its required water based stain that I learned some new swear words.

I do second mrbob's recommendation to do test pieces. We went through a half-dozen before we found the perfect formula for the gel. The entry door took well over a dozen.


----------

